# value of bull calves, belted galloways



## mikecoen (Jun 23, 2013)

These two bull calves are just turning 6 months old, looking good and of very good blood lines by both sire and dams.  I would appreciate some help in figuring their value now versus a year from now or when they can be of service to someone's herd immediately.  Birthweights 75 and 80 pounds.  Weight now unknown.


----------



## goodhors (Jun 23, 2013)

Can't help you with a value.  Have you checked Craigslist for other
Galloway bull calves' price?  If you don't have a breed market, the 
price is usually the same as for beef calves, people won't seem to pay more. 
Local conditions with good hay supply will make folks buy easier, for 
over wintering young stock. 

We had real good luck using a horse/cattle weight tape around the girth
area being pretty accurate, dead on with the scale at Fair.  I was rather
surprised because I only had a horse weight tape to use guess-timating
the show calves.  Tapes are not expensive at the farm store, if there is 
no scale nearby.  I sold my heifer that way, with ad saying "xxx pounds 
using a weight tape".  She went quick.


----------

